# Eduard Fw-190



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey, I finally got around to building a Focke Wulf! That only leaves the dozen or so still in my piles!

This is Eduard's new kit, and Fw-190A-8. Insanely detailed kit with full cockpit, gun bays and engine detail, and scads of photo-etch. Some fairly, um, challenging assembly moments here. I was going to put the mortar tubes under the wings, but they feature four indivdual mounting rods with no way to align them but guesswork. I was too tired of vague alignment by that point, so I didn't bother.

It's also a little bit too bad that gluing the hood open tends to hide the insanely detaled cockpit!



















Despite the fully detailed engine, there's no provision for opening the cowling.

There's plenty of opportunity here to add lots of detail to the gun bays - wiring and such. I wanted to get it finished, though, so what you see is no more than what's provided in the kit. Which is a lot!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
You did a fantastic job on that Fw 190!

I will probably get one of those Eduard kits mainly because of the extra detail and open panels...perfect for my airfield pictures.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Backyard shots on my standard tiny Luftwaffe base:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I like the Citreon staff car! And the B/W pic looks really good too.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just a note about the antenna wire: I see a lot of modeler's make the wire slack, figuring that it's attached to the canopy, so it must go slack when the canopy is rolled back. That's incorrect. Every photo I've ever seen of a 190 with the canopy open shows the antenna wire taut. There was apparently a reel mechanism on the wire, like the reel in a tape measure, that kept it tight when the canopy rolled back.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Great job and Great photos! I have one of those in my stash I'll have to get to, but for now I Jonesing for a Catalina. I know I'm sick...


----------

